# Elektronikas pamati >  Ciparu termometrs ar diskrētu datu saglabāšanu.

## Jefreitor

Sveika, vasaļi!
Veelos uzveidot dikitaalo temperatuuras meeriitaju, kursh raaditu uz displeja reaalaa laika temparatuuru + veel buutu iespeeja ik peec stundas( vai kada cita laika intervala), temperatuuras datus ierakstiit atminjaa un saglabaat. piesleegums patstaaviigi pie datora neder, taadeel vai buutu taada iespeeja, ka tos datus ieraksta atmelja eepromaa un tad teiksim, kad atminja vinjam piepildaas, piesleegt un nosuutiit uz kompi. 
Jaa sheit gan biju atradis lietataja istradajumu sajaa sakaraa, bet tas variants iisti neder tiesi deel patstaavigaas sasaistes ar pc. 
taadel varbuut kads varetu pamest kadu ietekumu ideju liimeni kaa to visu optimaalaak butu realizeet!! 
aa un jaa kaa ir ar tiem sensoriem kadu labak izveeleeties? DS1820 ir termorezistors? cik man sajeegas tad ir nepieciesshams elements, kuram pretestiiba mainaas LINEAARI atkariiba no temperatuuras manis intereseejoshaa diapazonaa. taalak vins attieciigi lineaari regulee vai straavu, vai spriegumu. tad optimalaak buutu jaanjem atmelis ar iebuuvetu ADC?? un tur tad tos datus apstraadaat!
Kaādi ieteikumi, varbuut kads jau ko ir lidzigu veidojis? PAldies ieprieks!

----------


## Vikings

DS1820 ir ciparu termometrs, tas pa 1wire busu izdod jau gatavus temperatūras datus. To piekabināt pie proča nav nekāda lielā māksla, pilnam netam ar paraugiem jābūt. Ir arī citi varianti, piemeŗam, LM35 kurš izdod proporcionālu spriegumu temperatūrai un to tad pārveido ar ADC uz ciparu datiem. Vēl vajadzēs displeju - LCD vai LED, ērtāk ir LCD, jo tajā var rādīt papildus datus - aizņemto atmiņu, piemēram. Vēl vajadzēs arī pašu atmiņu - pēc tā ko raksti šķiet, ka visdrīzāk vajadzētu pietikt ar kādu no 24C sērijas EEPROMiem. Ietilpība - atkarībā no tā cik bieži temperatūra jāsaglabā un cik ilgs laiks starp datu nokačāšanu. Un, protams, interfeiss pa kuru nolasīt datus - visdrīzāk seriālais ports sapārots ar USB vai Bluetooth moduli.

----------


## Delfins

Pilns nets ar paraugiem, gataviem projektiem  :: 
Ja autors grib 1 sample/h, tad gadā sanāk ap 17k datu (divu baitu info).
Der šitādu projektu apskatīties, lai uzreiz nav jautājumu "a ja gribēšu vēl vienu sensoru" - http://www.schmut.com/other-stuff/usbte ... btenki-mux

----------


## marizo

Iesaku padomāt arī par pulksteni/kalendāru. Un, iespējams, arī laiku glabāt (saistīt) kopā ar izmērīto temperatūru.

----------


## Jefreitor

Izdomaaju ka ar DS1820 buus vienkaarshaak, nekaa ar to LM, ja jau saki ka datus ciparu formaa vins taisa. atradu datshitaa ka rezoluucija ir 9 biti vinjam. tatad lai saglabaatu vienu temp nolasiijumu nepiecieshams izmantot 2baitu atminjas. a manaa atmelii ir 512b eeprom, taatad rupji reekinot atminajs pietiek lai saglabaatu 10dienu nolases (ar h intervaalu). un cakareties ar arejo eepromu butu tad lieki, ko es arii nemaaku iisti..(vrb deretu iemaciities) 
jaa tas liiknes tadas es arii veletos ieguut velak no tiem datiem. 
Nu taisniiba jau ir ja piejuugts ir procis pie displeja tad jau tur var vinja saprogrammet viskko lai raada, man tikai primarais tas aukstums jaazina aaraa. 
katraa zinjaa pladies par ieteikumiem, paskatiisos shemas, padomashu.

----------


## Delfins

Ja tev jau ir čips sajūgts ar LCD (tātad māki), neredzu nekādu problēmu izmantot arī ārējo EEPROM, var arī izmantot SD karti.
Turklāt daudzi šie čipi dod digitālus datus. Viens pa vienu vadu, otrs pa standarta I2C, kā nu kuram. Var jau ņemt, kas padod voltāžu, bet tad nāksies ar ADC čakarēties.

Es arī piebiedrojos pulciņam, ka vajag arī RTC pulksteni, citādi pie datu ielādes būs jārisina milzum daudz "problēmas"

----------


## Jefreitor

vispar liidz sim esmu kko bakstijis asmaa taa nenopietni tiem avr, bet taka esmu apguvis c++ pamatus, tad veletos meginat rakstiit c++ progu. tad vai varetu ieteikt kadu kompilatoru, kur var dabuut pa briivu prieks AVR, kaadus pasi lietojat?

Eu, nee AVR studio izskatas ka ir kkads c kompilers.  ::  sen nesmu vinju veeris valjaa  ::  
nu nee displejs man veel nav pieslegts, viss ko esmu ar tiem prciem darijis diozu midzinasana dazados rezimos, ar pogaam, parslegsanam pec kada laika utt. 
taka shito uzsaku jo velos vairak apguut atmeljus.

un vispaar cik tad daudz atskiras datu ierakstisana eeprom no rakstisanas SD?? ta jau ar vareeetu, bet kaa tie dati tur tie sakartoti? tur tak ir ka viens blaakis un kada veida kompi vinjus atpaziit?

----------


## Delfins

AVR Studio, VMLAB (simulators), WinAVR

PS: visi ar avr-gcc kompilatoru, bet man liekas c++ nevajag, pietiek ar klasisko C.

----------


## Jefreitor

> PS: visi ar avr-gcc kompilatoru, bet man liekas c++ nevajag, pietiek ar klasisko C.


 sory par tupumu bet kada ir galvena atskiriba starp C un C++. pedeja skaitas objektorienta un pirmaa ne?

----------


## Delfins

Google viss ir ļoti daudz aprakstīts 
AVR EEPROM - http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?name ... ic&t=38417
AVR SD - nāksies pabiezāku čipu, lai ar FAT sistēmu. - viens no - http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?name ... ic&t=66846

C un C++ - pats atbildēji. lielākoties C priekš HW. C++ atstāj niknākiem pročiem.
Pat konkrētam uzdevumam C++ nav vajadzīgs. Tikai GUI priekš PC.

----------


## karloslv

> Izdomaaju ka ar DS1820 buus vienkaarshaak, nekaa ar to LM, ja jau saki ka datus ciparu formaa vins taisa. atradu datshitaa ka rezoluucija ir 9 biti vinjam. tatad lai saglabaatu vienu temp nolasiijumu nepiecieshams izmantot 2baitu atminjas.


 Ja padomā ar galvu, tad nevajag šķērdēt 2 baitus tur, kur var iztikt ar vienu vai pat pusi. Priekš kam tev 512 dažādus temperatūras līmeņus glabāt? Tev viņi tiešām tur būs? Tak izdomā, kāds temperatūras diapazons tur būs un cik lielu izšķirtspēju vajag.

----------


## marizo

Jā, arī taisnība. Varbūt mazos bitus var atmest un visu sabīdīt vienā baitā.
; LSB ::  2^3 | 2^2 | 2^1 | 2^0 | 2^-1| 2^-2| 2^-3| 2^-4|
; MSB ::   S  |  S  |  S  |  S  |  S  | 2^6 | 2^5 | 2^4 |

|  S  | 2^6 | 2^5 | 2^4 | 2^3 | 2^2 | 2^1 | 2^0 |
Zīme, precizitāte līdz 1 grādam.

----------


## Jefreitor

Paldies par jaukaam adreseem, buus ko pamaaciities.




> Ja padomā ar galvu, tad nevajag šķērdēt 2 baitus tur, kur var iztikt ar vienu vai pat pusi. Priekš kam tev 512 dažādus temperatūras līmeņus glabāt? Tev viņi tiešām tur būs? Tak izdomā, kāds temperatūras diapazons tur būs un cik lielu izšķirtspēju vajag.


  Ja es taa padomaaju, neko laadziigu nevaru izdomaat, jo nav saprasanas veel kaa tur to temperatuuru glabaat. mana ideja bija taada, ka procis ik peec stundas nolasa deveeja vērtibu un pa tieso ieraksta atminja, loti labi butu veel, ka jau teica, piesaistiit tam laiku, datumu, tas protams atkal aiznjems vietu. bet ja taa padomaa, tad eproma var izveidot noteiktas temp vertibas kada intervala, teiksim -35 +50 un tad sadaliit vinju ar atbilstoshu precizitati, nu ar pusbaitu var saglabaat 15 vertibas, tas neder, jaanem vismaz 7 biti, tad buus apm 1/2 grada precizitate. 
BET veel lieta taada ka tas kods buus japarveido, jo defaltaa vins iet laukaa ka divbaitu skaitlis un MS byte noraada tikai temperatuuras ziimi. tatad uz atminju butu lietderigi katra baita 7to bitu nemt prieks zimes, parejos izmantot temp kodesanai. bet man nav skaidra ideja par to, vai atminjaa raksta konkretas nolasitas vertibas no datcika vai arii tur ir ierakstiits datu klucis kur nodefinetas vertibas noteiktaa temp intervaalaa un tad tai vertibai, kura atbilst piesaista konkretu laiku...... hz.. galva griezas no sitaas nezinjas   ::  

Riits gudraaks par vakaru!

----------


## Jefreitor

> Jā, arī taisnība. Varbūt mazos bitus var atmest un visu sabīdīt vienā baitā.
> ; LSB 2^3 | 2^2 | 2^1 | 2^0 | 2^-1| 2^-2| 2^-3| 2^-4|
> ; MSB  S  |  S  |  S  |  S  |  S  | 2^6 | 2^5 | 2^4 |
> 
> |  S  | 2^6 | 2^5 | 2^4 | 2^3 | 2^2 | 2^1 | 2^0 |
> Zīme, precizitāte līdz 1 grādam.


 Nu jaa Tu to pateici konkreeti, kameer es to pashu pljurinaajos   ::  tikai skatos peec datulapas viss otrais baits ir aizpildiits ar S jeb ziimi. kapec Tu saac skatiit no 2^-4 ? 
bet kaa ar taam paareejam idejaam?

----------


## marizo

Ir 2 tie 1820. Es jau rakstīju par DS18B20, kuram 12-bit.
Tas jau bija kādus 2 gadus atpakaļ, kad pirku, man šķiet, ka to otru versiju vairs nemaz netirgo.

| S | 2^6 | 2^5 | 2^4 | 2^3 | 2^2 | 2^1 | 2^0 |
no šejienes tad jāpārrēķina uz temperatūru:
S - zīmes bits (negatīvajām temperatūrām)
T= 6.bits x 64 + 5.b x32 + 4.b x 16 + 3.b x 8 + 2.b x4 + 1.b x 2 + 0.b X 1
Negatīvās temperatūras rēķina savādāk.

----------


## kaspich

> Paldies par jaukaam adreseem, buus ko pamaaciities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mjaa. izklausaas skarbi. jefreitor, ja nav nosleepums - varbuut saakt ar ko atbilstoshaaku? paaris LED pamirkskjinaashana, 1 tranzistora multivibrators? peec shie textiem ir skaidrs, ka pilniigi noteikti Tu nevienu softa rindinju NEESI uzrakstiijis, un visas indiatoru 'pielseegshanas' - MELI. a man melji nepatiik  ::

----------


## Jefreitor

man liekas tur augstaak rakstiiju, ka ledus esmu mirkskinajis, taisiju vinjiem dazaadus rezimus ar parslegsanaam. kodu rakstiju asm, nemu piemerus no neta un papildinaju, ar c veel nebiju paziistams, taka neko es nedirsu. un multivbratoru uz 555 esmu taisijis tak neredzu jeegu cakareties ar tranzistoru. un nekas nav meli!!! vienkarsi es tas lietas esmu darijis mos 2 gadi atpakal un viss nedaudz ir aizmirsies un tgd gribas turpinaat rakt! un nesmu teicis 
Ok varbuut pirmaja mirkli liekas sarezgiti pirms iesaceja. bet es to problemu domaju sadalit sikak. no sakuma domaaju uztaisiit progu reaalaa laika temepraturas nolaseem un tad lai vinjas tiek atteelotas uz displeja, tad jau varetu ari ko sarezgitaku, piem to 1h samplingu.

----------


## kaspich

bezjeedziiga laika teereeshana. ja, Tavupraat, pamatlietu apguushana ir 'chakareeshanas' - veelu veiksmi..

----------


## Jefreitor

> bezjeedziiga laika teereeshana. ja, Tavupraat, pamatlietu apguushana ir 'chakareeshanas' - veelu veiksmi..


 Nee, tur taa lieta ka neesu teicis ka pamatlietu apgushana ir cakaresanas, bet saja gadijuma izvelejos vienkarsako metodi. 
nu Tu jau tads pesimistisks liecies, reku reaali foruma biedri iedeva konkreetus padomus, linkus un radaas sajeega vismaz ko uz kuru pusi dariit.
un ja es to termometru uztaisiishu, arii tad Tu to uzskatiisi par bezjedzigu laika teresanu??

----------


## Vikings

Davaj, nekasās, bet taisa termometru.

----------


## kaspich

peec savaam sheemaam un softa?  :: 

lai sho uzdevumu spetu, skati:
http://www.microchip.com/en_US/technolo ... index.html
te bus clocki/kalendaari

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcpl ... odeId=2697
te serial eeprom

veel vajadzees kaadu USB moduli

un nopietni rubiit mcu [multitasking, INT apstraade, u.c.].


Tava iebuuveetaa eeprom reekjinaashana - FAIL.
1. kaa zinaasi, kursh meeriijums cikos veikts?
2. ko dariisi, ja gadiisies kaut 1h nokaveet?
3. kaa dubleesi/taisiisi kopijas tiem datiem?

domaju, ka Tu lec LJOTI virs taa, cik reaali spej  :: 

p.s. ieliec kaadu plati, ko pats esi salodeejis, ieliec tos asm fragmentus, ko 'pats' programmeeji.

+ es taa saprotu, ka taisies nolasiit datus uz PC? un ar/caur PC tad vadiit/kalibret clock, kalibret T sensoru, u.t.t.?? izklausaas utopija..

----------


## Jefreitor

> Tava iebuuveetaa eeprom reekjinaashana - FAIL.
> 1. kaa zinaasi, kursh meeriijums cikos veikts?
> 2. ko dariisi, ja gadiisies kaut 1h nokaveet?
> 3. kaa dubleesi/taisiisi kopijas tiem datiem?
> 
> domaju, ka Tu lec LJOTI virs taa, cik reaali spej 
> 
> p.s. ieliec kaadu plati, ko pats esi salodeejis, ieliec tos asm fragmentus, ko 'pats' programmeeji.
> 
> + es taa saprotu, ka taisies nolasiit datus uz PC? un ar/caur PC tad vadiit/kalibret clock, kalibret T sensoru, u.t.t.?? izklausaas utopija..


 Luuk vismaz noderiigs, jeedziigs posts,paldies.

nekaa nepareiza neredzu tajaa eeprom rekinasanaa.
1. meerijuma nolases nepieciesams saistiit ar laiku. skatos tevis piedavato variantu ar atsevisku cipu, bet var jau pasa atmeli uztaisit pulksteni un tad saistit ar ar konkretu merijumu. rezultata nav jaizmanto arejs clock cips.
2. Tu domaa ja nokaveshu kaut 1 h kad eeprom jau ir pilns? nu vnk lidz tam nevajag nonaakt, vai nu laikus parkopejam datus no atminas vai nemam atsevisku eepromu ar labu rezervi.
3. Nu sitas jautaajums ir smagaaks, kaa jau teicu vajadzeetu dabuut uz PC tos datus. AVR studio bija tada lieta kaa eprom nolasishana, bet es nezinu vai vins to pataisno dariis ar aareju eepromu, iespejams naktos datus pa gabalam kopeet uz cipa iekso atminju un tad uz pc. iisti skaidriibas veel nav.

pagaidaam caur pc netaisos neko ne vadiit ne kalibreet, max ko vajag nolasiit datus  ::  

Plati gan neradisu tur vnk nesmuki ir pataisno sajuugts mcu ar usb programmatoru, tad uz atseviskas plates diozu rinda salodeta un pieslegta pie mcu, tas man bija vnk eksperimentiem. Kodus varu pamekleet velak uz veca pc, bet tie ko rakstiju tak ir elementari, jeb Tu netici ka esmu kko rakstijis?  ::  

Un vispaar neredzu jeegu kko taisiit tada limeni tik cik pats zini visu lidz pelju olaam. vajag izveleties ko tadu, lai ir iespeja no taa kko iemaciities taalaak, Tapec ari lecu es vairaak nekaa speeju, jo savaadaak izglitosanaas nesanaaks.

----------


## karloslv

Lai arī piekrītu, ka pilsonis taustās kā pa miglu, manuprāt ir bezjēdzīgi spārdīt viņu par to, ka viņš domā kā iesācējs. Nu nevar prasīt no cilvēka pilnīgi korektu konstrukciju visos aspektos. Cilvēkam vajag _gana labu_ termometru, nevis ideālu vai industriālu ar korektu preemptīvu real-time multitasku un ko vēl ne. Kāda jēga no nospārdīšanas?

Ja par tēmu, tad - autor, izdomā prasības, kas tev būtu gana labs termometrs. Man gana labs termometrs (pirmā versija, ar ko sākt) būtu šāds:
1) Atmel darbojas no kvarca
2) Ar timer pārtraukumu skaitām laiku
3) Galvenā programma mūžīgā cilpā guļ ar sleep() un pamostas tikai uz pārtraukumiem, kad vajag, nolasot temperatūru un ierakstot EEPROM
4) Temperatūru glabājam iekšējā EEPROM 1 baitā, iegūstam 512 nolasījumu atmiņu, kas ir ~21 diena, ja nolasa ik pēc stundas. Temperatūru nolasām no DS, ar vienkāršu aritmētiku pārveidojam intervālā 0..255 (pieskaitām konstanti, izdalām, utt.), nekādas zīmes nav jāglabā.
5) Links uz PC caur RS232
6) Ja baigi gribas to visu kalendāram piesaistīt, taisītu vienkārši - kad PC pieslēgts, tas nosūta uz AVR datumu, kuru AVR ieraksta kaut kur EEPROMā. EEPROMā nekādus laikus pie temperatūras nolasījumiem NEGLABĀJAM - tas ir lieki. Ja elektrība nepazūd (tas jau elektroniski risināms), tad visā 21 dienas garumā katram ierakstam būs zināms tā datums. Tālākais jau ir PC uzdevums salikt grafikos utt.
7) Rakstītu to visu C - pārskatāmi un strukturēti.

----------


## Delfins

> AVR studio bija tada lieta kaa eprom nolasishana


 tā fīča paredzēta iekšēja eeprom nolasīšanai. Tajā maksimums settingus var glabāt, bet ne jau RAW datus stumt turp/šurpu, ņēmot vērā, ka EEPROM šajā gadījumā ir kā buferis. 
Ideāli, ja gala projektā ir DIP/whatever ligzda, kur iespraust ārējo eeprom, ja tas nočakarējās.




> 6) Ja baigi gribas to visu kalendāram piesaistīt, taisītu vienkārši - kad PC pieslēgts, tas nosūta uz AVR datumu, kuru AVR ieraksta kaut kur EEPROMā. Ja elektrība nepazūd (tas jau elektroniski risināms), tad visā 21 dienas garumā AVR zinās pareizu laiku. Tālākais jau ir PC uzdevums salikt grafikos utt.


 AVR zinās starta laiku, bet nebūs piefiksēts, vai pa vidum kaut kur nav "caurums". Attiecīgi jāglabā info, kur nav datu, resp "bad-bloki", vai arī blakus likt nolasījuma numuru, bet ideāli jau fiksēt datums + laiks(stunda)

----------


## karloslv

Ir talants cilvēkiem visu sarežģīt. Nu kādi caurumi? Nodrošini nepārtrauktu barošanu un nebūs caurumu.

----------


## Delfins

Barošana ir tikai viens aspekts.
Nolasīt datus jau ir sīkums, bet izstrādājot PC softu, tev nāksies pie nolasīšanas paredzēt norādīt arī datumu/laiku, kad sākta logošana. Vai nu tas nāk automātiski, vai jāvada ar roku, būtību nemaina, bet logger-a pamatprincipus pārkāpj - tā kā procesa laiks ir "mūžīgs" un intervāls ir visai liels, tad nelikt klāt datumu/laiku(stundu kaut vai tikai) ir stulbums.

Es vēl saprastu, ja mērījuma process ir neilgs - piemēram pulsometriem failā patiešām fiksē tikai starta laiku/datumu, bet tomēr blakus mērījumam pieraksta `ieraksta kārtas numuru/sekundes`. Tas vairāk saistīts ar to, ka var regulēt rakstīšanas biežumu un tas, ka mērījums nav visai ilgs. Arī softi krietni mainās ar laiku

A ko tagad darīt, ja lietotājs sagrib pa pusstundu rakstīt?... Atmiņas tagad vajag 2x mazākam laikam paliek. Softs jāparraksta. Jāsāk uzturēt protokola/datu versionēšanu, jo redz dažreiz dati nāks ar 0.5h, citreiz ar 1h?.. Ērtāk uzreiz noziedot dažus baitus, lai vēlāk šo iekārtu/softu nekustinātu.

Turklāt laika pierakstīšana ļaus arī "sakompresēt" datus, ja mērījums nav mainījies 10x stundas, tad datus pa vidu varētu arī nerakstīt.

----------


## next

> Nolasīt datus jau ir sīkums, bet izstrādājot PC softu


 Nevajag tur ieksh PC nekaadu softu.
Ar hiperterminaalu saliek tos ciparus logfailaa, ieimportee excelii un ziimee grafikus kaadus tik vajag.

----------


## kaspich

man kaut kaa ir cita fiska. 
es saprotu vienkaarshu, bet LIIMENII, nevis sarezgjitu [lecot paari pakaljai] suudu.
shajaa gadiijumaa afftor, Tu meegjini taisiit SUUDU. kaada jeega?
moreover. es saprotu, ja teiktu - ok, es paredzeeshu clock, paredzeshu aareeju eeprom, paredzeeshu usb, u.t.t. un tad pa daljaam buuveeshu. tad taads ilgais projekts..

par ieksheeju clock.. ok. tikai aarejam [biezhi vien] ir augstaaka precizitaate, iebuuveti kalendaara regjistri, maak straadaat arii bez main baroshanas, u.c. lietas.
atkal teema par izstraadaajuma liimeni.
man visas sliis lietas [normaala apjoma datu korekta saglabaashana, closk kalibreeshana, muusdieniiba komunikaacija] skjiet passaprotamas. ja NEKO no taa nevar celt, varbuut tomeer back pie kaada multivibratora?
un nevis tupa paarkopeet sheemu, bet SAPRAST, aka viss darbojas, veikt kaadu navarotu. PASHIZSTRAADATU.

----------


## kaspich

> Nolasīt datus jau ir sīkums, bet izstrādājot PC softu 
> 
> 
>  Nevajag tur ieksh PC nekaadu softu.
> Ar hiperterminaalu saliek tos ciparus logfailaa, ieimportee excelii un ziimee grafikus kaadus tik vajag.


 nafig hieprterminaalu! zibina LED ar morzes aabeci, pieraksta uz lapinjas un tad parrekjina, ievada excel!!!!

----------


## kaspich

> Ir talants cilvēkiem visu sarežģīt. Nu kādi caurumi? Nodrošini nepārtrauktu barošanu un nebūs caurumu.


 nodroshini stabilu temperatuuru, un nebuus nekas jaameera!

sore par diagnozi, bet peec manas shadi 'projekti' [lecot 999 staavus paar savu pakalju/sajeegu] ir LIEKA citu laika teereeshana [jo tapat nekas netiks uzbuuvets], un, ja gadiijumaa arii kaut kas tiks 'uzbuuveets', buus PILnigs meesls, un afftoram NEKO neiemaaciis. tas buus akarteejais edza2, kursh no 3..4 5 elementu chipu konstruktotirm it kaa speeja tupa salodeet 1, paareejos palaist nespeeja un NESAPRATA/NEIEMAACIIJAAS NEKO. PILNIIGI NEKO.
arii shoreiz - es nemanu afftora apkjeeriibu, jaunumu apguushanas apjomu. jautaajumi/probleemas ir ABSOLUUTA beginera liimenii [vot, 1 tranja multivibratoru nesalodees korekti - zub daju]. a te - kloki, pc, dati, meeriishanas, interfeisi.. kuda..

----------


## Delfins

Re kur gatavs projekts, trūkst tikai EEPROM uzglabāšanai. Bet viss pārējais ko vajag.
http://www.thebloughs.net/hobbies/elect ... ultitherm/

----------


## Jefreitor

Labi, te pietiekoshi daudz padomu ir devushi, taka no vinjiem meginashu domaat kko pats, jaa un no pedejas adreses ar to gatavo projektu varetu daudz ko nospikot. 
Taka pirksu deveeeju, displeju un meginasu kko biidiit. paldies pagaidam tiem, kas deva sakariigus padomus.
Kaspich, zini man liekas tevi vajdzeetu ielikt kaadaa iipashaja pesimista statusaa, ja tev viss liekas tik prasts un es liekos tik stulbs. Neuztraucies, ja man buus veelme iemaaciisos bez tevis   ::   Jeb arii tev labs projekts skaitaas taads, kuraa ir izmantotas super uber nasa tehnologijas.   ::  es jau pamaniju ari citiem postejot tavu gudriibu, ok visi nav tik dizi advanceti uber speci, tad nah ari respekte, ka kads velas kko vienkarsaku uzbuvet un nekasiities pie katras blusas. Un jaa, ja tu uzskati, ka projekts ir pabeigts, tad kad vins ir uzbuvets pec taviem pavedieniem, tad vrb arii vins nebuus pabeigts nekad  ::  bet katraa zinjaa termometru, kaads man ir vajadziigs es uztaisiisu. un kpc gan tu domaa ka es neko no taa neiemaciisos? 
Blja!! biski nosit gariigo sitaadi pesimisti!

Karloslv ieteikums man likaas logisks un saprotams, un arii vienkaars.

----------


## kaspich

nu, Tu jau vari klupt man virsuu, bet..
pag, kam tad te bija pashu gudrotas sheemas? Jurkinam top advanceets amps. veel bija viens lab baroshanas bloks, kas man par 99% likaas diezgan copy/paste no vienas Radio zhurnaalaa mineetas konstrukcijas.. kas veel? Vikingam DAC projekts [kas te/forumaa nav mineets]..
nu, vairaak iisti.. neatceros. pareejas ir copy/paste. piedevaam, kaa izraadas, tad pamataa salodeejushie aftori nerubii, kaa taas straadaa..
softi? te bija 26lpp. par multitask, izraadiijaas - diskusijas dalibniekiem nevienam nav pat nojausma, kas tas ir..
par temu - suunu ciems jau bija. 
par vienkaarshiibu - es uzskatu, ka shis projekts Tev ir par sarezgjitu. man ir zinaama pieredze un fakti, kas to apstiprina. zini, man toch nevajag, lai Tu maaciitos ar mani/pie manis.. ja Tev mani padomai nav vajdziigi - LIELISKI. izskataas, ka driiz es vareshu Tev padomus jautaat  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jefreitor

> par vienkaarshiibu - es uzskatu, ka shis projekts Tev ir par sarezgjitu. man ir zinaama pieredze un fakti, kas to apstiprina. zini, man toch nevajag, lai Tu maaciitos ar mani/pie manis.. ja Tev mani padomai nav vajdziigi - LIELISKI. izskataas, ka driiz es vareshu Tev padomus jautaat


 Ko Tu kaa mazs beerns...
Un es jau teicu ka sis projekts ir nedaudz virs manaam zinasanam un prasmeem, tapec jau es vinju izvelejos, lai kko iemaciitos!
Jeb Tev liekas, ka lodeejot miltivibratorus kko no elektronikas iemaciisies? smiekls nenaak?   ::  
Padomus no manis vari pajautaat kaa pareizaak dziivot un komuniceet ar biedriem, elektronikaa es netaisos Tevi paarspeet.

----------


## next

Džekam Londonam ir stāsts "Turi uz rietumiem".
Man domāt šim forumam pareizais disklaimeris būtu - "dari ko darīdams, ignorē kašķaino!"

----------


## kaspich

> Džekam Londonam ir stāsts "Turi uz rietumiem".
> Man domāt šim forumam pareizais disklaimeris būtu - "dari ko darīdams, ignorē kašķaino!"


 jo lielaaks luuzeris un lohs, jo ignoreeshana akutaalaaka. shajaa joma next ir viens no liideriem. kaa pontoja sakumaa, kad uzrados..  ::  tagad bisku ir pieveeries, jo knapi paziist detaljas. bet, kad viens pats galaa netiek, biedroties ir gatavs  ::

----------


## Jefreitor

> "dari ko darīdams, ignorē kašķaino!"


  ::   ::  

a vispaar Tu, Kaspich, esi iemācījies to, ko zini tagad, lodeejot multivibratorus, tadus kadus tu man iesaki taisiit??

----------


## kaspich

nee, protams, nee. bet, tas ir saakums, un es atljaushos apgalvot, ka Tev nav ne sajeegas, cik maz sajeedz no paaris detalju multivibratora [jaa saaksi staastiit, ka tur viss skaaaaidrs, nav ko maaciities]..
nee, ok, taisi augshaa. bet, tupa kopeejot sveshas shemas un sveshu softu, neiemaaciises neko. protams, ja kaut kas iespiideesies, vareesi chomiem palieliities  :: 
jaa, bet, skat, cik veertiigus padomus Tev next dod. maacies no vinja  ::

----------


## Jefreitor

Nu kaa, pilniigi savu genereet katram jau nav reaali, parsvara kko paskataas no citiem, izprot fisku, tad papildina, uzlabo(sabojaa) utt. 
Ok, inzeniera pamatuzdevums jau ir tvorcestva, radiit kko jaunu, funkcioneejoshu un deriigu. bet parsvara lielaka dala inovaaciju tiek veiktas uz kkadas pamatbaazes, to visu papildinot, pilnveidojot vai kko apvienojot. protams par rezultata derigumu ir cits jautaajums   ::  

Un kur tad Tu lielais gudriniek esi maaciijies? Varbuut Tevi apmaacijis pats Nikola Tesla vai Aleksandrs Popovs vai tomeer esi basktiijies pa... kaa tur agrak ta RTU saucaas. 

Tak tu pats nezini liidz pedejai utij kaad tas vibrators tur darbojas    ::  

A ja nopietni tad mosh ko no ciparu filtriem jeedz, es par optimaalo filtraaciju!  ::

----------


## karloslv

Var piekrist kaspicham par iestāšanos pret mūsdienās visuresošo nenormālā neuzmanību - kaut kas tāds, ko agrāk elektronikas pulciņā skolotājs ar lineālu izdauzīja no pirkstiem (nu ne gluži, bet aptuveni) un iemācīja rūpīgi attiekties pret darbu. (Man gan ne pilnībā  :: )

Ar shēmu kopēšanu tiešām neaizraujies, jo internetā ir pilns ar sūdiem, un tā ne tikai neiemācīsies, bet vēl trakāk - šķitīs, ka esi iemācījies, jo tas sūds taču tipa strādā, un tad par to tiek piebrēkts pusforums, kad kāds mēģina analizēt (tas nav personīgi, tikai vispārīgs novērojums). Ja jau gribi iedvesmu, tad lasi vismaz kvalitatīvu literatūru - Application Notes, grāmatas (jā, jā... tvitera paaudzei absolūti neuztverams jēdziens), un seko līdzi tam, kas tur rakstīts. To pašu multivibratoru var arī IZPRAST, ne tikai salodēt. Un tagad iedomājies, kā viņš tipa izdomāts pirmo reizi (omg, omg, nebija interneta!). Tas pats par programmēšanu - tā ir atsevišķa māksla.

Tad shēmas un programmas ģenerēt BŪS reāli. Es nevienu savu konstrukciju neesmu tupa kopējis, bet prātā sadalījis līdz detaļām, par kurām viss ir saprotams, kā tas strādā, simulējis, lasījis, rēķinājis un uztaisījis savā interpretācijā ar modifikācijām.

----------


## karloslv

> A ja nopietni tad mosh ko no ciparu filtriem jeedz, es par optimaalo filtraaciju!


 Taisi jaunu tēmu un par to var parunāt, taču veids, kā Tu uzdod jautājumu, liecina par vēlēšanos kaut ko ātri apgrābstīt.

----------


## kaspich

> Nu kaa, pilniigi savu genereet katram jau nav reaali, parsvara kko paskataas no citiem, izprot fisku, tad papildina, uzlabo(sabojaa) utt. 
> Ok, inzeniera pamatuzdevums jau ir tvorcestva, radiit kko jaunu, funkcioneejoshu un deriigu. bet parsvara lielaka dala inovaaciju tiek veiktas uz kkadas pamatbaazes, to visu papildinot, pilnveidojot vai kko apvienojot. protams par rezultata derigumu ir cits jautaajums   
> 
> Un kur tad Tu lielais gudriniek esi maaciijies? Varbuut Tevi apmaacijis pats Nikola Tesla vai Aleksandrs Popovs vai tomeer esi basktiijies pa... kaa tur agrak ta RTU saucaas. 
> 
> Tak tu pats nezini liidz pedejai utij kaad tas vibrators tur darbojas    
> 
> A ja nopietni tad mosh ko no ciparu filtriem jeedz, es par optimaalo filtraaciju!


 nee, par filtriem un skanjas lietaam gan neko nejeedzu, nav man nedzirdes, ne apriikojums, ne pieredzes. shajaa jomaa padomdeeveejs nebuushu  :: 

p.s. RTU liimenis ir nozheelojams. 
p.p.s. 'apmaaciit' var katrs sevi.  ::

----------


## ivog

Par tēmu runājot, nav vienāršāk iepirkt kaut ko šādu un neizgudrot velo?
http://www.onsetcomp.com/data-logger

----------


## ddff

> A ja nopietni tad mosh ko no ciparu filtriem jeedz, es par optimaalo filtraaciju!


 Taa, stiep shurp savu optimaalo filtraaciju!
Peedeejos 20 gadus esmu taadu mekleejis rinkjii griezdamies. Visi, kurus esmu iepazinis, kaut kaadaa meeraa tomeer ir neoptimaali.

ddff

----------


## Vikings

> To pašu multivibratoru var arī IZPRAST, ne tikai salodēt.


 Jā, lūk šis arī ir visa sāls - nevis tikai salodēt un priecāties par mirgošanu, bet tiešām saprast kā strādā līdz sīkumiem lai iegūtās zināšanas varētu izmantot jau citās konstrukcijās vai, piemēram, uzlabot esošo. Jefreitor, šķiet, Tevi saprotu - kad pats vēl mācījos RTK, likās, ka viss ir vienkārši un izdarāms pa fikso. Tagad - gadus 4 pēc RTK beigšanas ir pilnīgi skaidrs, ka vēl aizvien neizprotu daudzas lietas, kuras būtu jāizprot, lai gan dienu dienā nodarbojos ar elektroniku. Iesaku ar Kaspichu nelekties - Tev no viņa būtu mācīties un mācīties.

Bet par tēmu - iesaku sākt pa modulim - piemēram, iesākumā nodibināt sakarus starp Atmeli un PC pa seriālo portu - tad vienmēr būs iespēja uz termināli sūtīt debug datus lai redzētu, kas procī iekšā notiek. Tad pieprogrammēt termometru tā lai tas normāli saņem datus un spēj sūtīt uz termināli. Tālāk - LCD. Un ja tik tālu tiksi tad datu saglabāšana EEPROMā.

----------


## Jefreitor

> Jā, lūk šis arī ir visa sāls - nevis tikai salodēt un priecāties par mirgošanu, bet tiešām saprast kā strādā līdz sīkumiem lai iegūtās zināšanas varētu izmantot jau citās konstrukcijās vai, piemēram, uzlabot esošo. Jefreitor, šķiet, Tevi saprotu - kad pats vēl mācījos RTK, likās, ka viss ir vienkārši un izdarāms pa fikso. Tagad - gadus 4 pēc RTK beigšanas ir pilnīgi skaidrs, ka vēl aizvien neizprotu daudzas lietas, kuras būtu jāizprot, lai gan dienu dienā nodarbojos ar elektroniku. Iesaku ar Kaspichu nelekties - Tev no viņa būtu mācīties un mācīties.
> 
> Bet par tēmu - iesaku sākt pa modulim - piemēram, iesākumā nodibināt sakarus starp Atmeli un PC pa seriālo portu - tad vienmēr būs iespēja uz termināli sūtīt debug datus lai redzētu, kas procī iekšā notiek. Tad pieprogrammēt termometru tā lai tas normāli saņem datus un spēj sūtīt uz termināli. Tālāk - LCD. Un ja tik tālu tiksi tad datu saglabāšana EEPROMā.


 Labi, labi es jau nelecos, man ir arii kkadi savi uzskati es arii vinjus pauzhu.

Un par Tavu peedeejop ieteikumu- liidziigi arii dariishu. jasadala liela probleema mazaakaas   ::  

A par tiem filtriem es kaa students daudz nezinu, bet buutu kautkas jaaiemaacaas! Un vispaar analogos filtrus audio izmanto ne ciparu lielumeer. Tad nav ko saistiit to ar zinashanaam audio lietaas. Kaspich esi pats reali kko buuvejis ar ciparu filtriem audio signaala apstraadai?   ::

----------


## kaspich

es? pilniigi noteikti nee! es pat nezinu, kas tas ir.. vienreiz es kaut ko te iemineejos, bet.. tas bija tik skjiibi, ka mani gandriiz piekaava..

----------


## Jefreitor

Jokdaris   ::

----------


## ddff

> A par tiem filtriem es kaa students daudz nezinu, bet buutu kautkas jaaiemaacaas! Un vispaar analogos filtrus audio izmanto ne ciparu lielumeer. Tad nav ko saistiit to ar zinashanaam audio lietaas. Kaspich esi pats reali kko buuvejis ar ciparu filtriem audio signaala apstraadai?


 Redzi, analogie filtri ir stipri daargaaki par DSP matemaatiku. Un gruuti izteeloties analogu FIR filtru. Liidz ar faktu, ka daudz leetaak un vienkaarshaak ir razhot digitaalas iekaartas, analogie filtri ir palikushi mazaakumaa. Ja ir veelme iedzilinaaties filtru pamatos un pa rokai ir MathLab, tad vari palasiit sho bukletu

ddff

----------


## BrX

Diemžēl tik daudz beztēmas šajā topikā bija jālasa.

Te viens projekts par tēmu temperatūra. Kas būvēts uz Arduino un ar LCD displeju.
Liekās jau ka Arduino Jums te neiet pie sirds vismaz neko neviens nekomentē par viņu un neiesaka šī topika autoram. Īsti nesaprotu kāpēc.
Ar šo Arduino padarīšanu nebūtu jāizgudro no jauna saikne ar datoru. Un logeru arī var izštukot. Ir atsevišķi projekti kur kāds ir uztaisījis logeru uz sd kartēm.
Varianti ir.
http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/f...ad.php?t=23490

----------


## Jefreitor

iegaadaajos sodien sensoru, tuvako dienu laika meginashu pabakstiit vinju, esmu diezgan aiznemts.




> Diemžēl tik daudz beztēmas šajā topikā bija jālasa.
> Te viens projekts par tēmu temperatūra. Kas būvēts uz Arduino un ar LCD displeju.
> Liekās jau ka Arduino Jums te neiet pie sirds vismaz neko neviens nekomentē par viņu un neiesaka šī topika autoram. Īsti nesaprotu kāpēc.
> Ar šo Arduino padarīšanu nebūtu jāizgudro no jauna saikne ar datoru. Un logeru arī var izštukot. Ir atsevišķi projekti kur kāds ir uztaisījis logeru uz sd kartēm.
> Varianti ir.
> http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/f...ad.php?t=23490


 Vareetu jau teemu par filtriem (ciparu vs analogie) uztaisiit ka jaunu, bet ja pa teemu, tad nepatiik man tas hujardiono, pa atro uzmetot aci nav sajeegas ipasi, labak palieku pie parbauditam vertibam un vinjas ari apgustu dzilak neka metaties pie katra shita, kas uz pirmo skatienu liekas vieglaaks, izdeviigaks.

ddff, Mathlab man kkaa nav pazsiitams un pieejams, bet MATLAB gan, un kko no pamatiem vinja arii esmu apguvis, varbuut to pashu domaaji? a dokuments labs, kkas lidziigs ir pieejams latviskaa veidaa, tikai ne tik plashi. vispaar man interesee ir te kaadi speci (nespeci) kas ir pielietojusi MATLAB reaaliem inzeniera uzdevumiem?

----------

